# Need partners for multiple ideas.



## Gaitsu (Jan 24, 2019)

Hey all, been a while since I posted here for RP stuff. Main reason was I found a place for rping, so decided not to spam ideas here. That site has kind of fizzled out, and some of my more normal ideas are being ignored, so thought I'd see if I could get any bites here.

I have a few ideas, if any of them pique your interest, please message me. I'm looking to do this in Discord, but if it's not a platform you like, we can discuss other options.

1.
Setting: Fantasy
Situation: Kay, born human and somehow turned into a dragonoid, was pushed out of every human settlement as soon as they realized what he was. In response, he has gathered up other 'monsters' and made their own settlement, out of the prying eyes of humans.
What I'm looking for: I'm looking for someone to play a human female who stumbles on the village, and breaks Kay out of his shell, and allow humans to live in tandem with the 'monsters'
Important: Monsters here just means anything with intelligence that isn't human.

2.
Setting: Open
Situation: Dusk, a furry goblinoid, is looking for his forever home. He is a butler/waiter who has AMAZING references. All of his references make mention of one problem, but never explain what it is, saying that the problem isn't with him, but 'The other one."
What I'm looking for: In the Butler scenario, looking for a female superior, with romance options.
Important: Closed minds need not apply.

3.
Setting: Fantasy or Modern
Situation: Glow moved to the country after inheriting a farm from her deceased uncle, the last of her family left after a freak storm tore through a family get together, which Glow had been unable to attend. She needs farmhands and friends.
What I'm looking for: Best left for discussions.
Important: There is more to her than meets the eye.

4.
Setting: Modern
Situation: EverScream, a Metal band with a kickass female lead, has popped up, almost overnight, and it's all people can talk about, or rather, Ruse, the electronic masked lead singer, is all people can talk about. Men fantasize what she looks like without the mask, while women admire her for being a fierce female taking hold in a mainly male genre of music. While you can't be sure, because pretty much all definable details are covered, you feel like you've seen her before.
Important: There will be large amounts of music, and a gaming center to this one. Also important, for this one, both our characters would be college students, preferably attending the same school, or potentially close rivaling schools.

5.
Setting: Modern, Fantasy
Situation:
Modern: Dalia owns the local library, as well as filling the role of librarian. She seems your typical librarian, quiet, shy, always reading, but she hides a dark secret...she is half demon, and that demon half fights her for control of her body.
Fantasy: Dalia is on the run after her demon gained control, wrecking havoc in a few towns. She is in need of someone who can help her overcome her past. Be you her knight in shining armor, or the dastardly villain who encourages her to let the beast loose?

I'll update this as I have more ideas. Hope to hear from someone soon.


----------



## Gaitsu (Jan 25, 2019)

Bump update
Setting 3 is currently in the planning stages. I'm leaving it up till we know for sure it's going to happen, but it is, right now, not an option.


----------



## Gaitsu (Jan 26, 2019)

Bump update
Setting 2 is currently in the planning stages. I'm leaving it up till we know for sure it's going to happen, but it is, right now, not an option.
Setting 3 is currently unavailable, we started RPing that plotline yesterday.
Working on some new scenarios for other characters, will update again soon.


----------



## Universe (Jan 26, 2019)

Hello


----------



## Gaitsu (Jan 27, 2019)

The Universe said:


> Hello


Hows it going?


----------



## Whimsycal (Jan 28, 2019)

I would be interested in joining if you still need a partner


----------



## Gaitsu (Jan 29, 2019)

Whimsycal said:


> I would be interested in joining if you still need a partner


Always looking for more partners. Note me, and we can hash out some details.


----------



## Universe (Jan 29, 2019)

Gaitsu said:


> Hows it going?


good


----------



## Gaitsu (Jan 29, 2019)

Bump update
All three choices are currently taken.
I am working on new scenarios, and will update the original post when more are available.



The Universe said:


> good


If you are interested in running some rp, then please note me.


----------



## Universe (Jan 29, 2019)

ok


----------



## Gaitsu (Feb 9, 2019)

Bump Update

Came up with an idea for a new rp.


----------



## Limedragon27 (Feb 10, 2019)

Your newer idea sounds good, getting into the whole band idea as of late.


----------



## Gaitsu (Feb 10, 2019)

Limedragon27 said:


> Your newer idea sounds good, getting into the whole band idea as of late.


I'll send you an inbox message.


----------



## Gaitsu (Feb 10, 2019)

Bump Update

A story that wasn't on the list has opened up, due to the other member poofing on me. I'll add it as number 5.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Feb 10, 2019)

Might be interested in 4 if its not taken yet

I would do 5 but my fursona has not one but two demons trying to take control so it would be a bad idea.


----------



## Gaitsu (Feb 10, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> Might be interested in 4 if its not taken yet
> 
> I would do 5 but my fursona has not one but two demons trying to take control so it would be a bad idea.


I'll send you a message, but Limedragon has first dibs, they responded first.


----------



## Tyll'a (Feb 11, 2019)

Could I do the fantasy version of #5, as a villain?  I could see one of my more villainous OCs trying to use the demon as a weapon.


----------



## Gaitsu (Feb 11, 2019)

PSDuckie said:


> Could I do the fantasy version of #5, as a villain?  I could see one of my more villainous OCs trying to use the demon as a weapon.


I'll send you a message, no-one has asked about 5 yet, so if you still want it after I give you the details, it's yours.


----------



## Gaitsu (Feb 13, 2019)

Bump update

Was having issues with scenario 2, that one has ended, and I'm reworking Dusk. I'm going to go ahead and Open it back up, but I'll be hesitant to accept it till I can rework Dusk being a total Asshat.


----------



## Gaitsu (Feb 13, 2019)

Bump Update

Scenario 4 with Ruse is taken at the moment. Thanks to everyone who showed interest in it, this may be reopened in the future.


----------

